# Layering Buckets Question



## beaujames7 (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm storing food for 3-7. I'm new to using FG buckets and oxygen absorbers. My plan is to store grains, beans, rice and green coffee and a few other things in buckets. If a 5-gallon bucket holds about 36 lbs. of those items, you would have several buckets taking up a lot of space open at any time just for core staples. So, I loaded up some gallon Mylar bags then stuck a couple in a bucket to see how they fit. Not an efficient way to pack a bucket. Next thought was layering a bucket with 4 or 5 bulk foods, but how to keep the layers separate. I thought back to the days when my mother bought used feed bags to make clothes. Did some research. Cotton needs to have oxygen to prevent deterioration. More research and no ideas yet.

Anybody layering their bulk foods? If so what are you using to separate your layers?

The coffee, wheat and oats in the gallon bags will go in totes with good lids, which may be better than buckets any way.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Hmmmm. 5 items.... in a 5-gallon bucket?

If my math is correct, 5 one-gallon mylar bags should fit.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Hmmmm. 5 items.... in a 5-gallon bucket?
> 
> If my math is correct, 5 one-gallon mylar bags should fit.


Its not basic addition. The problem is geometry. Five individual 1 lb bags take up more space that one 5 lb bag. The container is round and the bags aren't, so there is wasted space.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

beaujames7 said:


> I'm storing food for 3-7.


Unless you are only planning for a one week crisis, seems to me if you are storing for 3-7 folks, then you wouldn't need to layer. 36 lbs of any staple is certainly not too much of you want to feed 7 people.

But if you are so limited on space & aren't concerned about not having enough food for a crisis, then just throw several in the same 5 gallon bag. If there is a crisis & you need your stores, I'm sure someone will have the time to sort it all out once you open it up. To me, it is more important to have as much food as possible as opposed to cutting back on food just to keep each one separate.


----------



## beaujames7 (Jul 26, 2020)

******* said:


> Unless you are only planning for a one week crisis, seems to me if you are storing for 3-7 folks, then you wouldn't need to layer. 36 lbs of any staple is certainly not too much of you want to feed 7 people.
> 
> But if you are so limited on space & aren't concerned about not having enough food for a crisis, then just throw several in the same 5 gallon bag. If there is a crisis & you need your stores, I'm sure someone will have the time to sort it all out once you open it up. To me, it is more important to have as much food as possible as opposed to cutting back on food just to keep each one separate.


I am limited on space but that isn't the issue. I'm planning on storing for a lot more than a week, my pantry has that. I will be storing for at least 2 years with a rotation system in place. I just don't want to have 10 buckets open at a time when I can condense the storage use it up and open another bucket. As I rotate I will learn how to better store quantities. I don't believe that TEOTWAWKI is going to happen in November. The person sorting would likely be me and making bullets may be time better spent if things go sideways.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

beaujames7 said:


> I am limited on space but that isn't the issue. I'm planning on storing for a lot more than a week, my pantry has that. I will be storing for at least 2 years with a rotation system in place. I just don't want to have 10 buckets open at a time when I can condense the storage use it up and open another bucket. As I rotate I will learn how to better store quantities. I don't believe that TEOTWAWKI is going to happen in November. The person sorting would likely be me and making bullets may be time better spent if things go sideways.


Seems odd to me if you are gonna have 3-7 folks to feed, that you would be the only one sorting. How long would it take to separate 5 lbs of beans and rice? With a simple screen, you could separate the tiny rice from the bigger beans in maybe 2 minutes. Put 2 staples in one pail and now you only have 5 pails open.

But your plan also seems a bit off to me. I think the vast majority of preppers who store staples in 5 gallon pails, mylar bags & oxygen absorbers, as I do, don't plan on rotating those stores every 2 years. They are long term stores & good for 20+ years. One rotates food in freezers & the pantry... not normally your long term stores. Your beans, rice, pasta, etc. should be fine in your pantry without O2 absorbers & pails... if you are gonna rotate every 2 years. All my food in my pantries, that maybe mice could get to, are in large plastic bins. They should store for 2 years easy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

******* said:


> Its not basic addition. The problem is geometry. Five individual 1 lb bags take up more space that one 5 lb bag. The container is round and the bags aren't, so there is wasted space.


Who says each bag has to have exactly 1 gallon of stuff in it?


----------



## beaujames7 (Jul 26, 2020)

******* said:


> But your plan also seems a bit off to me. I think the vast majority of preppers who store staples in 5 gallon pails, mylar bags & oxygen absorbers, as I do, don't plan on rotating those stores every 2 years. They are long term stores & good for 20+ years. One rotates food in freezers & the pantry... not normally your long term stores. Your beans, rice, pasta, etc. should be fine in your pantry without O2 absorbers & pails... if you are gonna rotate every 2 years. All my food in my pantries, that maybe mice could get to, are in large plastic bins. They should store for 2 years easy.


You make valid points which I won't take issue with, as I said I'm new to storing in 5 gallon pails, my experience is canning vegetables, fruit and meat. I have given consideration to 20 year stores, but I'd like to test my skills for a couple years too. Besides that in 20 years I'll be in my 90's and some one else will be in charge, I hope.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Personally, I don't have separate long term storage vs pantry goods......I just have alot of food supplies that can last until hopefully things improve (up to 1 year with most goods), and it's constantly being rotated and replaced as it's used. 

I have flour, sugar & rice all in separate buckets. Some dry beans are kept in a large container but I've been canning most of them....so it's easier to just heat them up for a meal, instead of the overnight soak and cook all day. Coffee is kept as is from the store, so is pasta and other stuff.....but then again, I don't really understand the concept of having both a full pantry, plus a huge stockpile for 20 years, that's never touched.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> but then again, I don't really understand the concept of having both a full pantry, plus a huge stockpile for 20 years, that's never touched.


Everyone & every situation is different. In my case, there is only me and my wife here and our rotated stores in the freezers & pantry would last us around a year. I have thousands of lbs of long term storage. I have that storage for an extreme crisis, where there would be no food available for a year or more... and maybe never. In such a crisis, I would expect family & friends to come down to the farm. As I've stated in multiple threads, I also plan on helping out most of the neighbors on our dead end lane. I want all of us working together... not threats to everyone. Thus the need for long term stores that never get touched.

This pandemic has shown us how vulnerable our nation's food supply is.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you use food grade mylar bagging and sanitized 02 absorbers and food grade buckets for a reason >>> nothing else goes in - definitely no cotton crap - no paper - corrugated - plastic wrap - nothing with adhevives/starch/inks >>> nothing that off gasses chems

if you want a bucket of "smalls" >>> use both gallon (approx 4lbs) and 1/2 gallon mylar bags - stack the gallons up thru the middle and stuff the 1/2 gallons down the sides - it's be a fairly solid pack - you fill the air voids with a loose pour & shake of dry grain ...

best method is a separate pack of the mylars with 02 absorbers and cap the bucket off with a 500CC 02 absorber before sealing the bucket .....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@beaujames7

I don't worry too much about maximizing space in 5 gallon buckets with 1 gallon Mylar bags due to geometry and the ability to fit it in the bucket, I fill in the empty space with other stuff. For example; Bags of Spices, Toothbrushes/Toothpaste, Band Aids, Hygiene products, Soap, a box of ammo, etc.

Good luck


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I always pack spices and other items in any 5 gallon bucket to fill the space, no matter if it's rice, beans or whatever. When I open a bucket I know there will be hot sauce, spices, salt, sugar, etc. in every bucket.


----------



## beaujames7 (Jul 26, 2020)

@Warrior & @Slippy
Thanks for the good tips.

I may be overfilling. I've only done wheat coffee and rolled oats so far. 5lbs each in the wheat and coffee bags 4lbs of the oats each makes a good sized package. Maybe I should slim down. Figured spices in small bags, except for salt. What size bags do you use for your spices. Never thought about hard supplies in buckets, figured totes on a shelf would suffice.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Below is a link to a discussion where I combo packed some items.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...297-putting-bulk-seasonings-into-storage.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

beaujames7 said:


> @Warrior & @Slippy
> Thanks for the good tips.
> 
> I may be overfilling. I've only done wheat coffee and rolled oats so far. 5lbs each in the wheat and coffee bags 4lbs of the oats each makes a good sized package. Maybe I should slim down. Figured spices in small bags, except for salt. What size bags do you use for your spices. Never thought about hard supplies in buckets, figured totes on a shelf would suffice.


Life is not just about what will suffice...

It's kinda like Christmas morning or a Birthday Surprise...allow me to set the stage; you are looking for a 1 gallon mylar bag of lentils to make your famous sausage and lentil soup and you grab a 5 gallon bucket that has the lentils. You open the top and DANG! Here is a couple of boxes of 230Gr .45 ACP Hollow Points!

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas to me! And WOW, a box of dinosaur shaped Toothbrushes and some Mint Dental Floss!!!! :vs_box:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Life is not just about what will suffice...
> 
> It's kinda like Christmas morning or a Birthday Surprise...allow me to set the stage; you are looking for a 1 gallon mylar bag of lentils to make your famous sausage and lentil soup and you grab a 5 gallon bucket that has the lentils. You open the top and DANG! Here is a couple of boxes of 230Gr .45 ACP Hollow Points!
> 
> Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas to me! And WOW, a box of dinosaur shaped Toothbrushes and some Mint Dental Floss!!!! :vs_box:


On the flip side:

DAMMIT! Where is that box of .45? I know I put some away!

Sorry. Your funeral is this Monday.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

******* said:


> Everyone & every situation is different. In my case, there is only me and my wife here and our rotated stores in the freezers & pantry would last us around a year. I have thousands of lbs of long term storage. I have that storage for an extreme crisis, where there would be no food available for a year or more... and maybe never. In such a crisis, I would expect family & friends to come down to the farm. As I've stated in multiple threads, I also plan on helping out most of the neighbors on our dead end lane. I want all of us working together... not threats to everyone. Thus the need for long term stores that never get touched.
> 
> This pandemic has shown us how vulnerable our nation's food supply is.


Yes, I agree with you on about all of that. And maybe if resources allowed, I'd have a few things set aside as long term only.

I guess I've just got the 'sustainability' thing stuck in my head, that I would be able to provide most of our food over a longer period of time. But in order to really do that I would need more land, than what I have available. Atleast for meat anyway. But I'm also thinking our regular diet would change from what it is now.

If we were forced to survive on only what we can produce here, and didn't have to worry about neighbors.....we'd probably be ok, not great & optimal by any means, but we could survive. It would improve considerably if we were able to find outside sources to add more variety. There are a couple of neighbors not far away that do have more land that is currently unused. IF we could tap that to use for bigger crops and other livestock for a portion of it, then we and others would benefit as well. Now if the lady down the road that has 20 acres (largest land plot in the area), would let me manage it and with others help.....there could be alot more food for more people available on a regular basis. But she's a weird one, that's for sure so that avenue isn't really available YET.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> If we were forced to survive on only what we can produce here, and didn't have to worry about neighbors.....we'd probably be ok, not great & optimal by any means, but we could survive.


By itself, with no outside threat, self sufficiency would be extremely hard to achieve for most folks... even in the best of times. Now imagine trying to do so with no additional supplies. And what are the odds of not having to worry about neighbors or outside raiders? Large gardens would be a target of anyone who sees them.

The devil is in the details. For every plan you have you need to think, where are the weak points? Do you have the seed & tools to make these gardens? How do I protect myself & my gardens from outsiders... including neighbors? What if the crisis starts in the early fall and you have many months before you can even start your gardens? Etc. etc.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Rirst off, it sounds as if you want to store dry foods in a 5 gallon bucket without Mylar bags. You do understand that 
5 gallon buckets are not oxygen or air resistant, so oxygen will slowly difuse into the bucket, until the oxygen 
absorbers can no longer do their job and the food will begin to slowly go bad. Mylar (PETE) is about the closest we 
can get to oxygen resistant. My storage is for 2 -4 people. I have switched completely to 1 gallon Mylar bags and I 
can get 4 into a 5 gallon bucket. 3 bags vertically and 1 bag across the top. I purchase buckets from a bakery for 
about $0.50 each with lids, but be sure the lids actually fit the buckets. A friend used to store dry foods directly in a 
bucket with oxygen absorbers and the absorbers did their job so well the buckets partially collapsed, which led to 
cracks developing in the buckets, allowing air and oxygen into the bucket. According to and artical I read, a prepper 
used only buckets with a nitrogen purge to get rid of the oxygen and open a test bucket after 5 years and sent a 
sample of the rice to a lab for analysis. Results: rice was still edible but had lost 15% of the nutritional value, had 
taken on a plastic odor, and had actually started to change color to a yellow. The guy didn't say, but the bucket he 
used was yellow, also.


----------



## beaujames7 (Jul 26, 2020)

paraquack said:


> Rirst off, it sounds as if you want to store dry foods in a 5 gallon bucket without Mylar bags.


Not the case at all. I have 5 gallon Mylar bags too, but I wouldn't put full gallon bags inside a larger bag. With 3 vertical and one horizontal you're probably storing 12 -18 lbs in a bucket that will store 30 - 35 lbs that's the inefficiency I was referring to.

Illini Warrior makes an excellent point about materials that can off gas chemicals.

I haven't looked at the link that ******* provided yet but I will.

A box of 45's wouldn't be Christmas for me, I would prefer full ammo boxes of various calibers. Heritage seed and tools I have.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yes, I agree with you on about all of that. And maybe if resources allowed, I'd have a few things set aside as long term only.
> 
> I guess I've just got the 'sustainability' thing stuck in my head, that I would be able to provide most of our food over a longer period of time. But in order to really do that I would need more land, than what I have available. Atleast for meat anyway. But I'm also thinking our regular diet would change from what it is now.
> 
> If we were forced to survive on only what we can produce here, and didn't have to worry about neighbors.....we'd probably be ok, not great & optimal by any means, but we could survive. It would improve considerably if we were able to find outside sources to add more variety. There are a couple of neighbors not far away that do have more land that is currently unused. IF we could tap that to use for bigger crops and other livestock for a portion of it, then we and others would benefit as well. Now if the lady down the road that has 20 acres (largest land plot in the area), would let me manage it and with others help.....there could be alot more food for more people available on a regular basis. But she's a weird one, that's for sure so that avenue isn't really available YET.


I think for long term survival, you need to be able to grow enough beans, potatoes and a true grain of your choice to get you through a year. Meat is nice, but not strictly a necessity. Conversely, if all you had available to you was whatever meat you could hunt...you could survive on that, too, for quite a long time; there are no essential carbohydrates.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

beaujames7 said:


> Not the case at all. I have 5 gallon Mylar bags too, but I wouldn't put full gallon bags inside a larger bag. With 3 vertical and one horizontal you're probably storing 12 -18 lbs in a bucket that will store 30 - 35 lbs that's the inefficiency I was referring to.
> 
> Illini Warrior makes an excellent point about materials that can off gas chemicals.
> 
> ...


It is inefficient, but at my state of health, I try to keep everything at 25 pounds or less. I even transferred al ammo to .30 cal ammo cans.
But with the probability that it will be just and my wife, opening a 5 gallon Mylar poouch of food seems a bit risky for critters getting in to 
the food. A person has to do what they feel is best for them in their most likely situation.


----------



## beaujames7 (Jul 26, 2020)

*Agreed*



paraquack said:


> It is inefficient, but at my state of health, I try to keep everything at 25 pounds or less. I even transferred al ammo to .30 cal ammo cans.
> But with the probability that it will be just and my wife, opening a 5 gallon Mylar poouch of food seems a bit risky for critters getting in to
> the food. A person has to do what they feel is best for them in their most likely situation.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

******* said:


> By itself, with no outside threat, self sufficiency would be extremely hard to achieve for most folks... even in the best of times. Now imagine trying to do so with no additional supplies. And what are the odds of not having to worry about neighbors or outside raiders? Large gardens would be a target of anyone who sees them.
> 
> The devil is in the details. For every plan you have you need to think, where are the weak points? Do you have the seed & tools to make these gardens? How do I protect myself & my gardens from outsiders... including neighbors? *What if the crisis starts in the early fall and you have many months before you can even start your gardens*? Etc. etc.


JMHO but this would be the best case scenario. When the chaos goes full blown, the first part of it will not be controllable. By spring people who have survived should be more willing to cooperate. That's when you can plan and work community gardens and community defense. I don't see much of that happening in the beginning of the chaos. That may be different where you are but I'm thinking about the majority of burbs and small towns.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

inceptor said:


> JMHO but this would be the best case scenario. When the chaos goes full blown, the first part of it will not be controllable. By spring people who have survived should be more willing to cooperate. That's when you can plan and work community gardens and community defense. I don't see much of that happening in the beginning of the chaos. That may be different where you are but I'm thinking about the majority of burbs and small towns.


You have a point about the timing. If the crisis started as I said, early Fall, you wouldn't have to worry about protecting gardens. Now in my situation, no one can see my gardens or orchards, even from the dead end lane. They are down in the bottom. But the way I see it, this is the time when defense will be needed the most... both my own & community. During that initial panic, once food starts running out, the last thing I want is people I know, my neighbors on my lane, becoming threats to my family on the farm. Almost all are hunters & if they were starving, and I wasn't, then they could take me out at any time. Also, during this time, I would expect roving gangs of folks to be heading for the country. It is at this time community defense will be the most critical. I would want to stop anyone from coming down our lane. I'm near the end of that lane, along with two farmers with cow herds.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think it realistic to think all these starving people will leave you alone. I also don't think it realistic that you can defend what you have, no matter how many guns. I feel like the only way to survive is thru community. All working for joint security & all working to provide food for all. I have not brought up my plan with any neighbors but would do so at the point people finally realize this is life or death. I'd start with the farmers and get them on board first. They should realize their herds will need protecting. With them on board, they can provide as much food or more than I have, as we thin down their herds. The other neighbors wouldn't provide as much food but we will need manpower for proper security & for working the gardens.

I know most people think I'm crazy. They think all they need is enough food & enough guns, and they will survive the crisis. And maybe they are right. I just think starving people will be a force to reckon with. Starving neighbors would bother me the most and likewise, the way I see it, would be the greatest threat.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

******* said:


> You have a point about the timing. If the crisis started as I said, early Fall, you wouldn't have to worry about protecting gardens. Now in my situation, no one can see my gardens or orchards, even from the dead end lane. They are down in the bottom. But the way I see it, this is the time when defense will be needed the most... both my own & community. During that initial panic, once food starts running out, the last thing I want is people I know, my neighbors on my lane, becoming threats to my family on the farm. Almost all are hunters & if they were starving, and I wasn't, then they could take me out at any time. Also, during this time, I would expect roving gangs of folks to be heading for the country. It is at this time community defense will be the most critical. I would want to stop anyone from coming down our lane. I'm near the end of that lane, along with two farmers with cow herds.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think it realistic to think all these starving people will leave you alone. I also don't think it realistic that you can defend what you have, no matter how many guns. I feel like the only way to survive is thru community. All working for joint security & all working to provide food for all. I have not brought up my plan with any neighbors but would do so at the point people finally realize this is life or death. I'd start with the farmers and get them on board first. They should realize their herds will need protecting. With them on board, they can provide as much food or more than I have, as we thin down their herds. The other neighbors wouldn't provide as much food but we will need manpower for proper security & for working the gardens.
> 
> I know most people think I'm crazy. They think all they need is enough food & enough guns, and they will survive the crisis. And maybe they are right. I just think starving people will be a force to reckon with. Starving neighbors would bother me the most and likewise, the way I see it, would be the greatest threat.


I have thought about this a lot. You really do have a good plan.

In my case, I barely know my neighbors. Except for one, we've maybe said hi and that's about it. I'm in the burbs. A decent burb but a burb just the same. I have no idea of what or how these people think. Most stay to themselves. I'm in and out a fair amount because I work some outside of my garage. I've had a couple stop by because of my ham antenna's but they didn't stay long and that's pretty much it.

And yes, I'm aware there is no way for anyone to make it on their own. In my case, it's just me and my wife, no kids. We have one of her sisters close by and her grown kids and families. All in all I figure it will be up to me to care for up to 10 people. I also know that it will take a neighborhood effort to stop the bad guys. I just hope they realize that also.

I have limited storage and even more limited growing area. My backyard is 20' deep with 2 large trees back there. There used to be 3, meaning very little sun in the back but one had to be taken out to my relief. I have started learning to grow food, I joined our local master gardeners so I get to hang out with people who are excellent at this. At this moment I have 1 5' x 3' waist high raised bed for growing with also an area to grow herbs. I did a thread on this a few years back with pics. I intend to build at least 2 more but I also know that won't be enough. There is a field nearby that we can use, if I can get people to agree to assist. It will be for all. I do have enough seeds stored for a couple of years worth of growing for all.

I do have a plan B but I'm not sure how that will play out. I also have a plan C but he lives about 800 miles away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

beaujames7 said:


> paraquack said:
> 
> 
> > It is inefficient, but at my state of health, I try to keep everything at 25 pounds or less. I even transferred al ammo to .30 cal ammo cans.
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

beaujames7 said:


> I'm storing food for 3-7. I'm new to using FG buckets and oxygen absorbers. My plan is to store grains, beans, rice and green coffee and a few other things in buckets. If a 5-gallon bucket holds about 36 lbs. of those items, you would have several buckets taking up a lot of space open at any time just for core staples. So, I loaded up some gallon Mylar bags then stuck a couple in a bucket to see how they fit. Not an efficient way to pack a bucket. Next thought was layering a bucket with 4 or 5 bulk foods, but how to keep the layers separate. I thought back to the days when my mother bought used feed bags to make clothes. Did some research. Cotton needs to have oxygen to prevent deterioration. More research and no ideas yet.
> 
> Anybody layering their bulk foods? If so what are you using to separate your layers?
> 
> The coffee, wheat and oats in the gallon bags will go in totes with good lids, which may be better than buckets any way.


As others have said, it sounds like you're doing long term food storage, not rotation storage.

If you're storing food in mylar with oxy absorbers, it's unnecessarily redundant to use food grade buckets.

Also perhaps you could consider putting the labeled and dated mylar bags into some galvanized metal trash cans from the hardware store, which would provide easy access and be rodent proof at the same.

If you plan on consuming the food within one or two year's time, don't bother with the mylar. Just toss it into the metal can in the original packaging. Things like dried beans, rice and pasta will stay perfectly fine.


----------



## beaujames7 (Jul 26, 2020)

Slippy said:


> beaujames7 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever works for you and your 2 "husbands". The world has gone crazy with all kinds of LGBTQFU type of folks so it doesn't surprise me, but this might be a "first" for prepper forums!
> ...


----------



## beaujames7 (Jul 26, 2020)

Annie said:


> As others have said, it sounds like you're doing long term food storage, not rotation storage.
> 
> If you're storing food in mylar with oxy absorbers, it's unnecessarily redundant to use food grade buckets.
> 
> ...


I agree about the buckets and the galvanized trash cans, but when I started I rushed to get the food grade without a lot of knowledge. We learn as we go! Sometimes it costs more too!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

beaujames7 said:


> Slippy said:
> 
> 
> > Who said anything about husbands? I've belonged to a Harley riders forum for years and have observed that often times posters with high number of posts are the ones that can be counted on to be the most judgemental of people they know nothing about.
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

beaujames7 said:


> I agree about the buckets and the galvanized trash cans, but when I started I rushed to get the food grade without a lot of knowledge. We learn as we go! Sometimes it costs more too!


You can still use it. You can put some flour in a bucket, some oatmeal and another. Buy a little in bulk. Or just use the buckets for water

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------

